
Ask HN: Solution for moving infrequently accessed large folders off HD to cloud? - arikr
Glacier pricing rates would be ideal.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to drag things I don&#x27;t care to access frequently off my computer, and pay glacier rates to access them if&#x2F;when needed.<p>Does this exist?
======
QuinnyPig
Look for clients (Transmit works, but there are others) that speak S3; Glacier
support is hard to come by here. Then apply a lifecycle policy to that bucket
that automatically ages things over X days old into Glacier.

~~~
arikr
Thank you

